# Government Agency's.



## Rojack79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. Simple question. Would a secret government agency just up and grab some person out of the blue and ask them to be apart of there team of new recruits? They would have to go through the same training as the other recruits.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 16, 2016)

Hold on. Government *Agencies*. Okay, now your question. I honestly wish they did that with me. I personally have some experience with this. I figured with my B.A. in Political Science from UConn I could jump into a career with the government. Most government agencies require a very extensive (and expensive) background check to ensure they're hiring the right candidate. It takes more than a year. The clearance alone is tough to beat. Unless they knew your entire background prior to selecting you, including family backgrounds and close friends, this is just a Hollywood plot.


----------



## Sam (Jan 16, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Hello everyone. Simple question. Would a secret government agency just up and grab some person out of the blue and ask them to be apart of *THEIR* team of new recruits? They would have to go through the same training as the other recruits.



It depends on the person. 

If they had the qualifications, had been vetted extensively, and were the right fit for the team, maybe. 

It also depends on what the team is.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 16, 2016)

A lot of three letter agencies will be aware of whom they want before they go out and get them. Most of the time they come to you, rather than you applying for the job.  At least that's what I've heard about military and intelligence agencies. There's still the whole bureaucratic and security stuff that goes on, background checks and paperworks and things like that.
Don't take this as fact though, since I'm under of the veracity of this statement.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello Rojack

Good question. It might depend on whether your agency wanted to: (1) recruit a permanent member of their team, (2) hire a private contractor for a single project - you could read this as some sort of black ops activity or (3) commission a research project of some kind, for example at a university.

My guess is real agencies use all three from time to time.

Ditto all the advice given already for permanent agencies members.

If this question relates to a work of fiction I suggest you could credibly use either #2 or #3. (Actually I'm thinking about using #3 in a future thriller myself.)

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Winston (Jan 17, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Hold on. Government *Agencies*. Okay, now your question. I honestly wish they did that with me. I personally have some experience with this. I figured with my B.A. in Political Science from UConn I could jump into a career with the government. Most government agencies require a very extensive (and expensive) background check to ensure they're hiring the right candidate. It takes more than a year. The clearance alone is tough to beat. Unless they knew your entire background prior to selecting you, including family backgrounds and close friends, this is just a Hollywood plot.



Yeah.  I work in a warehouse for the DOD.  They gave me the full Monty just so I could move boxes around.  Many months of waiting.  
Regardless, one standard form is the NDA (non-disclosure agreement).  Used in private and govt. contracting.  You try to screw Uncle Sam, he'll legally smash you.
Training itself varies.  A buddy went back to Afghanistan as a contractor.  Just a quick refresher for him, since he was prior military.


----------

